# Condo Paranoia



## vdubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello, i am a total newb here at GTAA. i was a member with BCA when i was living in Vancouver.

i have been out of the hobby for a few years now, but have been having the urge to get back into it. however i currently live in a condo, and i am paranoid as heck. ive always had a fear of an aquarium breaking or something along those lines that would do alot of damage to the residence.
how often do aquariums fail? does anyone know the weight of a 55 gallon tank including water?
thanks


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

vdubber said:


> how often do aquariums fail? does anyone know the weight of a 55 gallon tank including water?
> thanks


I don't know the frequency rates for tank failure - no statistics to cite, but i'm going to go out on a limb here and say that any incidence of failure is as a result of user error - improper tank support, damage to silicone etc, damage to the glass etc.

As for the weight of a 55gallon tank and water should be aprox 625lbs or 283kg.

Living in a condo it's likely that your condo board has a tank size restriction. Further if you're really concerned you should ensure your insurance policy covers water damage, if you end up talking to your broker it'd be interesting to hear their remarks on the subject.

cheers.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Definitely get a renter insurance and ask for this type of damage coverage.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

I've got contents insurance, included in it is water damage. good piece of mind for 28 bucks a month


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

i live in a condo as well, since i own the place i have insurance for it, its good to have it even if you dont have a fish tank (for toilet leaks or other water dmg)

also I think it is best to go with an AIO tank (if you are going marine) and try not mess with any plumbing


----------



## vdubber (Feb 23, 2012)

i will def. look into insurance as i currently dont have any
i dont think i will be going into custom tanks any time soon, so i dont have to worry about plumbing.

thanks for the info guys


----------

